# Creatine during bulking



## a100photo (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi guys

as I am starting my bulking phase this week do you need to increase the amount of creatine intake as you gain and if so by how much


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

My answer would be no, but look forward to hearing from more qualified people.



caj65 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> as I am starting my bulking phase this week do you need to increase the amount of creatine intake as you gain and if so by how much


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Increase food if your bulking, I can't imagine creatine will do that much that you will even notice...


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Out of interest, why would you think you need to increase it?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

No , more than 5-10 g a day will be wasted and possibly cause unecessarry water retention.

Creatines best just sustained in the system, never do loading phases either.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Chris sanchez said:


> No , more than 5-10 g a day will be wasted and possibly cause unecessarry water retention.
> 
> Creatines best just sustained in the system, never do loading phases either.


Mr Sanchez basically nailed it. Loading just gets your creatine stores saturated quicker, but not at all necessary.

Use 5g pre and post workout myself. Monohydrate, cheap, cheerful and effective!


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Any excess will just be excreted so you will be wasting your money.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Nope. the human body can hold 6g maximum in most people, there will be genetic freaks who can hold more, in most cases as long as it is quality you don't need to increase it.

If it gives you the shits, it is s**t. You get what you pay for. Prolab creatine cost me a fortune in Andrex many years ago.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Check out Kr-evolution X. It's pH buffered creatine so more gets to your muscles and you need to use much less. I take 1.5g before I train (2 caps) and drink Extreme build and recover which contains Kr-evolution. More bang for your buck, more efficient and you won't need any andrex!


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

daddy123 said:


> Any excess will just be excreted so you will be wasting your money.


Exactly. Your body will only use what it needs.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

AChappell said:


> Check out Kr-evolution X. It's pH buffered creatine so more gets to your muscles and you need to use much less. I take 1.5g before I train (2 caps) and drink Extreme build and recover which contains Kr-evolution. More bang for your buck, more efficient and you won't need any andrex!


Not much evidence purporting the efficacy of kre-alkalyn. Would love to see more, but until that day. For £20-23 you can get 1kg of creapure monohydrate, simply works.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You wont see much by way of evidence, no medical body/university is likely to look into this because it's not a huge money spinner and for supplement companies to get University testing done it costs an absolute fortune.

Most of the studies we do ourselves on certain athletes who we know will stick to a certain diet and training program so we can monitor the difference the product does/doesn't make.

We have 4 new products in the pipeline that are just going through testing now.

Another reason we don't want a University doing it is they will want to publish the paper which puts it in the public domain, our formula and results, this means anyone can use quotes from the study for their products too plus all your rivals know the breakdown of your product thus making it easy for the copiers and scammers.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

kre alk is much better for me than mono.

when you can literally feel something working you cant argue with that  (i`m long past getting a placebo effect from it)

hence my liking of liquid furey.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Yepp.. I'm using a all in one at the moment and this means I'm having 3 shakes a day so 15g's of creatine PLUS liquid fury before working out.

And I can safely say, after few years of using 5g's of a Extreme mono a day Ive not seen a damn difference. So cannot see an advantage of taking more, you'll just be wasting money.

You bulk food. > so increase

You supplement afterwards

Always that order.


----------



## Tubbylove (Feb 28, 2009)

More food and Krevolution X is all you need , My guts are very sensitive to mono I get cramps and shits no matter the brand , Krevolution is a dream in comparison and a pal has taken a similar kre-alkylyn product and felt the benefits so this is not just an extreme fanboy opinion


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

As you might know I have just finished competing and used Krevolution x right up to 5 days out from show.

I have not used this product for 4 weeks now and noticed my strength has decreased so am going to start back using this product. It is one of Extreme Nutrition best supplements and I swear by it. No bloating and your strength will go through the roof and consistently stay there.

My advice as a IFBB Pro is to use this product in conjunction with Extreme Nutrition Build n Recover post workout.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hunnington said:


> As you might know I have just finished competing and used Krevolution x right up to 5 days out from show.
> 
> I have not used this product for 4 weeks now and noticed my strength has decreased so am going to start back using this product. It is one of Extreme Nutrition best supplements and I swear by it. No bloating and your strength will go through the roof and consistently stay there.
> 
> ...


you aint gonna get a better recommendation than that!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Extreme said:


> You wont see much by way of evidence, no medical body/university is likely to look into this because it's not a huge money spinner and for supplement companies to get University testing done it costs an absolute fortune.
> 
> Most of the studies we do ourselves on certain athletes who we know will stick to a certain diet and training program so we can monitor the difference the product does/doesn't make.
> 
> ...


I genuinely wanted to do a study on it for my dissertation (remember!?), unfortunately couldn't get the ethical approval which is a drag.

Cal, feel it working? It's not caffeine, i'm not sure how you would 'feel' it. Sounds like a placebo effect in my books. By all means divulge.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i always used to do it with coffee and no its not just the coffee, but with in 20 mins of taking it i feel more like training.. i am "up" for it..

its not something i can quantify more than that.

i`d say 5 out of 10 clients notice it..

so i guess some people respond better than others..

first time i ever took it (witha coffee) as i was sitting down to watch bad boys 2 within 20 mins i was up restless, feeling pumped, totally ruined the film lol..

love it..


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We've had people ask if there is a stimulant in the new formula, there's not, but if it's making them feel that way WITHOUT a stimulant then I got something right.

Splinter, we got ethical approval for an 18 month study on Build & Recover, and a hole in our bank account big enough to drive a brand new S5 Audi through. Did it help? Did it Fcuk, we aren't allowed to make claims that we have proof for in our advertising.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Well... I use krevolution-x, I'm a pretty good test subject as far as guts go, Crohns and part of my bowel missing and I suffered NO bad effects from it, ever!

I advised a client of mine to use it- a competitive cyclist- I don't know where he sourced krealkalyn from but suspect he ignored my Extreme recommendation and went for the cheapest he could find, then moaned he had the sh!ts from it.

I can't use creatine mono, feels like someone is dragging a broken whisk through my bowels, and I trust Extreme krevolution - it's worked for me, and there was definitely no placebo effect as when I first took it I had NO clue what creatine even did!!! The results definitely mean something from a dummy test subject like I was! And like Hunni, I used it right up to getting on stage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I know of 2 Eastern European brands who got caught for mixing creatine monohydrate with kre-alkalyn and got pulled for it by the American patent holder, 1 stopped selling it the other is supposed to have cleaned up their act.

Bottom line is many supplements seem cheap when compared to other similar products, often they are cheap because the only similarity is what it says on the label but not inside the tub.


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Itrained for about a year prior to taking any form of creatine, i was eaten and taken 3 shakes a day, i put on about 5 pounds alone, then the creatine allowed me to get over some walls and i put on mass extremely quickly.


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes, you can bulk from there. Creatine monohydrate(creapure) is what you want to go for. Also creatine is very beneficial and it has a lot of studies to back it up.


----------

